# Dying fur?



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I did read the sticky. If I'm that much of a noob and managed to miss a link, sorryyyy.

Is it OK to dye fur with fabric dye? I can't find orange fur local (that isn't spotted or tiger striped), but I *have* found white fur that I like.

I saw the thing with paint, but can I use fabric dye or will this ruin the fur?


----------



## IronSquid (Dec 6, 2011)

Most normal synthetics can be dyed with watered down acrylics, fabric  paint, or fabric dye, though it's hard to get any depth of color to  hold. I would be concerned that faux fur wouldn't take color evenly and  that the heat necessary to set it might mess up the pile.  Chances are,  it would be a long, arduous undertaking for disappointing results. You could always test-dye a swatch to see if it's worth it to you. Have  you tried searching online for what you want, perhaps for the same brand as the white fur?


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 6, 2011)

Honestly, i can't really go online. Live at home, don't have credit card (and most sites *don't* accept those visa loaded card things)

I totally forgot about heat =| Most are set with hot water. Damn. 

I could try another store a bit off, though it requires getting a ride - yay no license v.v - but yeh. 

Thanks for answering though.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 6, 2011)

You could ask the people at your local store if they'll order another fabric color for you.


----------



## IronSquid (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, living in a pre-self sufficient stage can be kinda rough sometimes. Ad Hoc's suggestion looks like your best bet - I hope that works out for you.


----------

